# Some bottles have come home



## WesternPA-collector (Apr 11, 2019)

After seeing countless 7up bottles laying in the woods with all the ACL  lettering faded or worn away, I realized the only way to get nice ones  was using good old Ebay. I got this bundle of 1960's 7up's for a good  price. Best part about it, they were all made at Anchor Hocking Plant 5  in my hometown of Connellsville. I love being able to bring old bottles  back home again. Note the 8551A number on top did not change over the years. The latest bottle, in 1965 has some slight differences with the labeling.


----------



## iggyworf (Apr 12, 2019)

Nice! Love seeing 7up bottles. Glad they are home. lol


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Apr 12, 2019)

iggyworf said:


> Nice! Love seeing 7up bottles. Glad they are home. lol


Thanks me too!


----------

